# Oh My! I had a Thought or Three!



## RedHeadedTricia

Hey Y'all!! 

Kitchen /Tea-Towels Swap

I'm already thinking on how to use my new spring blocks we just did. I have a long table and I'm thinking of making a long table runner and some place mats to bring in some pretty colors into the house. I also get to look at them all season and think about all my HT Friends.

Have You had a "when you give a mouse a cookie" moment?:huh: I had a brain storm while thinking about that new table set from above. :idea:

It gets me thinking ... who would like to do a tea-towel swap with me? :happy:

We could do it as a pair of towels in a one-on-one trade. There's endless opportunity's in designs and techniques that we could use if we think about it. 

We can buy a pair of terry cloth towels and dress them up with some very pretty ribbons. 

Or you could make them hang-able for those who like to hang them on their stoves or fridges. 

Then there is the tea-towel that you can do embroidery or redwork on them. 

What about quilted, knitting or crocheting?

Or there are ways to doing screen printing/stamping... or well you get the idea.

We could either talk to our partner to come up some ideas what they may like. OR.... it could be a complete surprise. 

What you think? :bouncy: Who wants to come & play with me? :nanner:

RHT :bouncy:


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Hummmm :huh: It's so quiet in here that I don't even hear the crickets. 

Okay ... so what would you like to do next? 

Sew-a-long? UFO finishing challenge? I'm trying to stay motivated and have some fun with my HT Friends. 

RHT


----------



## HorseMom

I'm trying to decide how to best fix my friends birthday quilt. I was ironing it to baste yesterday and noticed a 3/16"-1/4" cut. Of course the cut is on one of the blocks that have applique. I've decided I can't mentally deal with ripping it apart to replace the block. I'm thinking fray check, whip stitch, and maybe a small piece appliqued over the hole, then some well placed quilting? It's so small it's hopefully salvageable. 
So I guess my vote is for UFO's lol. I almost tossed this last night. I need to finish this and another baby quilt I've been working on forever. 

I think a Mystery sounds like fun. I just couldn't participate right now.

Heidi


----------



## Jade1096

I am all over a tea towel swap.

I LOVE tea towels.


----------



## Becka

Well, I like tea towels but. . .I have accumulated 2 large tote bins of stuff I really should finish. There's a bunch of half-done projects and if I'd get them done, it would free some space in the sewing room. I'd like to get these done before starting something new. So, a UFO finishing challenge would be great for me.

Sorry it's so quiet, but with all that's happened here this week, I had to take some time to even respond to your thread, RHT. I still have a sick feeling in my tummy over all the blow up here and am not sure yet how much time I want to spend at HT anymore.


----------



## cc-rider

I like the UFO challenge, or a mystery quilt. Not much into tea-towels, but if others are, that's great, too.


----------



## Macybaby

I've got to work on finishing up some projects before starting anything new - since I already started several "new" projects I should have left alone.

as to tea towels - not sure I even know what they are used for


----------



## Kris in MI

RHT, I saw this thread last week too, but with all the chaos. . . 

I'm sort of undecided if I would like to participate in a tea towel swap or not. Can always use more kitchen towels, but I have so many other projects I need to work on in the next few months.

A UFO work-a-long sounds more appealing to me, personally, at the moment. For instance, I still have not sandwiched and quilted the mystery quilt top we did in 2013 and I could work on that. We could all choose our own UFO and just give updates (with pics!) on a regular basis.

ETA: maybe a tea/kitchen towel swap could be done later this year if it's an issue of timing rather than lack of interest for participants.


----------



## cc-rider

This is my UFO week. I have a whole week off, and in between getting the potatoes planted, visiting family, and just plain catching up, I'm hoping to finish a quilt I started about a dozen years ago. I just need to finish the quilting. I've never down FMQ before, so I have designated this poor quilt as my practice quilt before I do a "good" one. I'm having a ball!!!! I bought a pair of garden gloves from WalMart for under $2 that have puffy-paint-type palms. Oh my!!! They make such a difference when quilting. I can move that quilt ANYWHERE easily.


----------



## maxine

I do like the idea of a tea towel exchange.. I wouldn't be available to participate until May


----------



## chuckhole

I also had a thought once. It got lonely. :dance:

The DW used to block swap. I don't think she ever did tea towels but she did place settings, Christmas tree skirts and stockings, and those runners that go down the center of the dining table along with oven mitts and pot holders.

I am really sure there isn't anything that she feels should not be made from quilt blocks.


----------



## COSunflower

I think the UFO follow along sounds good right now. I have alot of things that I need to finish from past year swaps since I'm retired now and CAN finish them!!! I don't have a way to post pics yet but hope to soon. I was thinking that I want to make some fabric grocery bags for Christmas gifts this year and a grocery bag swap would be kind of fun too!!! Some kind of holiday placemat swap?


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

I love the idea of a tea towel swap. However, I also have a baby quilt I need to finish. Especially since the baby was born in December. Apparently I am better at finishing the quick turnaround, more instant gratification projects.


----------

